# Hi from San Diego



## bocker (Mar 4, 2009)

Brand new to the sport. In fact I still don't own a bow but am hoping to find one here... one already caught my eye. 

Been hunting since the age of 12 but always rifle.

I'm getting tired of all the yahoo's and smart deer in Pa during rifle season. My cousin has made archery look so completely fun and convinced me that you actually see deer... while hunting and not just the 100 or so that hang out in the front yard of that house just down the street from the cabin that is. 

Any ways I took a look around and this seems like a pretty cool site. 

Hello to you all. 

Chris


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Chris. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. I grew up in North Park. Southwest of the "Q". was Jack Murphy stadium.


----------



## bocker (Mar 4, 2009)

Northwest75 said:


> Welcome to AT. I grew up in North Park. Southwest of the "Q". was Jack Murphy stadium.



Right on I'm in San Marcos about 50 min north of that.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Welcome. I am in Carlsbad. Drop by Willow Creek Archery in Escondido. Jim will set you up and you can shoot there. Tell him OX send ya. And give Hoyt a hug for me... the coolest Visla in the world.

http://www.willowcreekarchery.com/

Enjoy the sport.:thumbs_up

OX


----------



## bocker (Mar 4, 2009)

Oxford said:


> Welcome. I am in Carlsbad. Drop by Willow Creek Archery in Escondido. Jim will set you up and you can shoot there. Tell him OX send ya. And give Hoyt a hug for me... the coolest Visla in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea man I was in there today for the first time. Unfortunately I had my kids (3 and 4) with me and didn't get to stay but a couple of minutes. Met Jim (I think was his name) and saw the dog but he kept it behind the glass sliding door. I think it had to do something with my ornery kids. So I know I'm a 29 - 29.5 dl and think I want to start with about 60#. That dude was pretty cool... good vibe.


----------



## lvwingnut (Jun 29, 2007)

*Welcome*

Must agree with ox. I live in Palm Springs area and travel to Escondido to Willow Creek archery to have all my work done. They will help you out. And besides his (Jim) dogs name is HOYT. Come on...that is living Archery to name your dog Hoyt. Welcome and here is to you enjoying the sport.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, Chris!*

Hey -- you will love bowhunting! Nothing like it. Been bowhunting for over 20 years myself.

Just remember -- deer hunting is hard!

See you around,
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

:welcome: to Archery Talk


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

:welcome: to AT


----------

